# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPGDragon Box & Dongle WEEK End Update V3.50C

## mohamed73

*1.MTK 6573 Add New Boot V7.1352 Support
2.Fix MTK6583 Format Fail in the 3.49 Bugs
  3.Adjust SC8825\6825 Format after Dead Bugs*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

